
Ask HN: Why is the GUI for MS Outlook for Mac so slow? - plg
When you grab the corner of the window to simply resize it ... the window lags behind your mouse movement by a yoooge amount. Even on a 10-core iMac Pro. Why?
======
Spooky23
It’s like that on Windows too. Outlook is like an operating system.

~~~
plg
that's totally crazy man

